# Schumann piano concerto



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think about the tempo of Schumann's piano concerto?
I say this because Schumann's metronome marking for the first states 168 bpm however when Arrau and others play they usually play it adagio - andante.
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

It's in 2/2 time, so each beat [that is, each half note, which is the beat-unit] is 84. That still equates to 168 bpm in quarter motion. That's just monstrously quick, in my opinion. The cadenza, which I enjoy playing, would be very difficult indeed in that tempo!

I prefer Alfred Brendel's recording, which is in a very respectable mild-allegro.

Even if 84 in half-note movement were the original marking, I wouldn't observe it. Sometimes pieces take on a distinct characteristic, instilled largely by custom, that diverge from the composer's original intentions. Although we may revere the composer and his music, it is no insult to prefer the habit that developed later on.

It's a wonderful work; it is my favorite piano concerto in the whole repertoire. The preference is chiefly sentimental.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think we have to go by Schumann's marking of Allegro Affectuoso. That implies a swift approach, something Argerich, Solomon and Perahia do.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I think we have to go by Schumann's marking of Allegro Affectuoso. That implies a swift approach, something Argerich, Solomon and Perahia do.


Glad you mentioned Solomon, his recording is wonderful.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Novelette said:


> It's in 2/2 time, so each beat [that is, each half note, which is the beat-unit] is 84. That still equates to 168 bpm in quarter motion. That's just monstrously quick, in my opinion. The cadenza, which I enjoy playing, would be very difficult indeed in that tempo!
> 
> I prefer Alfred Brendel's recording, which is in a very respectable mild-allegro.
> 
> ...


Yes it is my favourite concerto as well.
How many times did Brendel play this? Because I listened to his version with Abbado and it is much slower than mild-allegro.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The recording with Sanderling conducting, more specifically. I quite forgot that he recorded this several times.

The Fantasie in C, Op. 17 on the same disc is superb!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Arghh, I just tried playing the concerto with the metronome set to what it should be, not easy. However, after recording it and listening to it back over it sounds much better than playing it slowly. (In my opinion.)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I think we've just gotten used to the slower tempo. The proper speed sounds great, it's just a lot harder to play.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

To me the best recording of the Schumann piano Concerto is by Richter on DG. It was made when he was at the height of his quite considerable powers. A stunner!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Listen to the sample of the first movement of the schumann
http://highresaudio.com/artist.php?abid=18034
Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

DavidA said:


> To me the best recording of the Schumann piano Concerto is by Richter on DG. It was made when he was at the height of his quite considerable powers. A stunner!


I have a recording of richter playing this concerto however the piano he is using is out of tune.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Richter* did several recordings - the most well-known are Rowicki/DG, Matacic/EMI and Gauk mono (earliest)/Melodiya.

There is at least one recording of the 1st movement of the concerto in *the original version* as a "Fantasia for Piano & Orchestra", by Frager and Andreae on a BASF LP








http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/June05/Schumann_concerto_8287665830.htm,

but it is not very different from the common version, the main differences being apparently the first orchestral chord omitted (so that the piece starts with the piano solo), and some of the wind writing ...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

One score says 138 bpm and it isn't played too much slower than that.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a better tempo, in my opinion. Or even 145.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Novelette said:


> That's a better tempo, in my opinion. Or even 145.


What do you think of the performances here the first theme is played 94 bpm.


----------

